# Limping baby!



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

One of KatNap's 3 wk old triplets got out of the kidding stall this past Saturday and I found her in the main pasture with the rest of the adult does. She was limping and all dirty so it looks like she probably was trying to nurse off of the does and somebody butted her. :GAAH: 

I put her back with her momma, gave her a dose of b vitamin (1 cc orally) and some nutridrench to help her since she had been stressed. I also felt her entire leg and hip and can't find anything wrong with it, but she still won't put any weight on it and it has been 2 days now. She is eating normally and gets around the kidding stall just fine on 3 legs, but I am really worried that something might be messed up permanently.

Am probably going to have to take her to the vet in the morning, though I hate to stress her out more by separating her from her momma again, but in the meantime, is there something I can give her for pain that would be safe? I have baby aspirin, what dosage can I give? She is 3 wks old, but very small...my other goats had newborns that were bigger than KatNaps kids are now!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Forgot to mention, it is the right, rear leg that she is refusing to put any weight on. She just holds it up in the air and hobbles around. I don't feel any broken bones or swelling, and nothing feels out of place.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know about giving a baby aspirin....it does sound like she was roughed up though, if you don't feel anything different like a break or swelling, she may just be bruised and will likely take a few days to get back to herself. The vet would be a good idea, but I do understand your hesitance of not stressing her further.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz.... 

she could be very bruised.... poor baby some does are so mean...  :hug:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Still no change, she won't put weight on it....I am going to have to figure out a way to get her to the vet before work so he can have a look at her. Grrr...sometimes my job is so frustrating in that it is not at all flexible with time off so it can be tough when an emergency comes up during the week.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh no I was wondering how the little baby was doing. I'm sorry to hear she's not feeling better.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I took her to see the vet this morning and he said that he could not feel any obvious damage either...nothing out of place, no obvious breaks. He said he could do an x-ray but if it is a fracture he can't feel then it would heal on its own anyway and she is too small for surgery if there was any serious soft tissue damage.

So, he gave her a shot of banamine to help with pain and inflammation and said to just keep an eye on her and give her time to heal. I really need to start keeping some of that stuff around since I could have just given a shot of it myself and saved the $65 vet bill...still, I do feel better having had a vet confirm that there wasn't anything I was missing when I checked her out.

I did notice that, when I got her home and let her walk around a bit in my kitchen while I heated her bottle, she was actually using the leg more and putting some weight on it. She had not done that at all since the injury, so I think the banamine really did help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad nothing is broke :greengrin: ...you did right... by taking her to the vet.... :hi5: :hug: 

Banamine is a miracle drug...and it works fast....the kid isn't feeling all the pain now....so be sure ...not to let the baby walk around on it to much.....so it can heal... :hug:


----------

